# Kitchen drain smell



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

It is probably the garbage disposal. They stink when not used enough. The food tends to stick in them. Not allot but enough to smell. My wife puts something in it once in awhile to kill the oder. I remember once I just put a little shampoo that smelled good in one to hide the smell.


----------



## LEudaly (May 7, 2006)

I had this problem in my last house. I used lemons, detergents and smell good everything - it worked for a little while but always came back. What finally worked for me was a heavy duty plumber type draino solution I got at home depot. According to the plumber who suggested it said to let it sit for several hours and add every hour or so. It ate the fungus/bacteria/trash that was causing that smell.

It worked for 4-6 months or so but I had to continue to use the solution to keep the smell at bay. 

Good luck,
LE


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I've always have good luck with non-caustic enzyme-based drain cleaners, such as DrainCare.
You just run a little warm water, pour it in per the directions, let it "eat" out all organic matter overnight, and then flush it down with very hot water (I start with a kettle of boiling water).
Gets rid of odor, cleans out the sluggish sludge build-up on pipe walls, etc.
Whatever works for you.
Mike


----------



## lynda -h (Mar 7, 2010)

*kitchen sink odor*

I am having the same problem. I don't have a garbator but my house is only 2.5 years old. I don't have any long term solutions but would love to hear about one. My husband has sprayed Fabreez down the drain and then put the stoppers in place. That helps for awhile but smell does come back.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

for future reference, click the 'new thread' button to start your own topic. This one is only 4 years old :laughing:.

One thing to check is how much water is the trap holding? Sometimes they can siphon out and then you're getting sewer gas smells.


----------



## lynda -h (Mar 7, 2010)

Alan
How can I check to see if there is water collecting in the trap.


----------

